# Finch with a pink ugly vent?



## stevemcdonna (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello

I have a female white zebra finch and is around 1 1/2 years old. It seems perfectly healthy, It's coat is ok and is flying fine, It is eating and bathing fine too. I have also provided the bird with a variaty of foods including plenty calcium. the problem is the vent area is pink and sort of ugly looking although it doesn't seem dirty? I have separated it from my 15 other zebras. Is there something wrong with it? Is there something i can do to cure it. I din't think it is egg binding....

My birds are very health and well looked after, hench the fact they are breeding fine and I have had no deaths in over a year!

Thanks for any help..........
Steve


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds like she might have had a prolapse?

http://www.avianweb.com/Prolapse.htm


----------



## stevemcdonna (Jun 7, 2009)

Are you serious? What do i do?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Take her to a specialist avian vet


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

stevemcdonna said:


> Are you serious? What do i do?


Follow the link i've posted, it tells you what you can do, good luck!


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Steve,

How is your finch doing?

I hope she is on the mend.


----------



## stevemcdonna (Jun 7, 2009)

Much better thanks.

I have removed her from the main flight and she is on her own. I got her out had a closer look and it seems to be clearing up. She is looking great and isn't showing any signs of illness. I'll give it another week before I put her back but it's looking good for her!

Cheers
Steve:wink:


----------

